# Kennzeichen



## Krone1 (20 Juni 2013)




----------



## Punisher (20 Juni 2013)

Erster Gedanke war ????
Dann sah ich den Aufkleber links


----------



## ILoveBambi (20 Juni 2013)

Antwort eines Alkoholikers 

NE - IN 103
alternativ
NE - IN 43


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Juni 2013)

Geil, aus meinem Kreis :thumbup:


----------

